# Premade Coils for my Velocity V2



## CJ van Tonder (11/10/16)

Good day 

I bought the Emaga 8 in 1 Coil pack that contains various coils that specify the Ohm between 0.36 to 0.85,. I have tried a few like the Alien Claptons 0.45, the claptons 0.85 and the flat twisted coils 0.36. 

Everytime I recoil I end up with the ohm bein between 0.18 to 0.22. is that bad?

I do not have an issue with the flavour or the vapor being produced I was just wondering.

Any thoughts or tips would be appreciated

Thank you in advance.


----------



## zadiac (11/10/16)

Perfectly normal. If you're comfy vaping at that strength and if your mod can handle it. My builds are normally between .18 and .22 ohms as well. Very flavorful and I like a warm vape. Currently vaping on .15ohm coils in my Cloud Beast and loving it at 95 watts.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (11/10/16)

Cool just checking thank you for the reply.
Next step will be to get the RBA deck for my baby beast. once i have mastered that i will move to the BEAST any issues with the tank leaking after rebuild is there a learning curve or is it as easy as plug and play??


----------



## RichJB (11/10/16)

Presumably you're using dual coils in the Velocity? 2 x 0.36Ω coils = 0.18Ω end result.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (11/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Presumably you're using dual coils in the Velocity? 2 x 0.36Ω coils = 0.18Ω end result.


Jip that is correct


----------

